# Plug for Kuranda Dog Beds



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

I haven't heard anyone mention these before, but I've been using them for years now and just bought a bunch more. They're great for getting the dogs on a soft surface that they can't destroy and that stays clean. They're very durable and very easy to take care of.

Their x-large size fits perfectly in the end of a 4' wide kennel run.

They're not cheap, but they're a great product. If you order in volume for your kennel you get a decent discount, I think it was 25%. I just ordered 13 beds and it was just under $800 and then $50 for shipping. Again, not cheap but the dogs LOVE them and they're a wonderful product.

If you order them for your kennel, get the HEAVY vinyl fabric. Do NOT get the actually cloth fabric or the textiline fabric. The textiline is like what's on outdoor furniture and it's great, but the dogs eventually will dig through it when they "make their beds". The vinyl fabric (or pvc or whatever it's made of) is soft and thick. The only bad thing is that it holds water so you have to tilt the beds up when you clean them or when it rains. But it's a fine tradeoff...

http://www.kuranda.com


-Kristie


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Ditto on the beds, no smell, no chew-up, solid product.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I have been using Kuranda beds for 8 years now....still have the original ones I purchased! I'm very lucky in that Kuranda is only about 35 minutes from me.  Wonderful people to deal with and a good product!

I use the weave material. Dries quickly and is easy to clean. 

Vicky


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Ive been looking at them. Which model do you prefer? The problem I have is anything I put in there to lay on my dog still chooses the concrete slab.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

kjrice said:


> Ive been looking at them. Which model do you prefer? The problem I have is anything I put in there to lay on my dog still chooses the concrete slab.


You'd be surprised... I do have some that will still lay on concrete, but by and far they really love the beds and almost always sleep on them at night. I would guess in the daytime, it's cooler on the concrete.

I use the pvc beds with the vinyl fabric. Vicky mentioned she uses the weave, which is actually what I prefer because water can drain through it, but I had to replace all my weave fabric a year later because the dogs and dug through it making "nests" (digging before they laid down to sleep). I don't know how Vicky has gotten her's to last so long!!! My dogs didn't just chew and tear on the fabric, it was just routine "going to bed" digging... And I was REALLY upset that the fabric only lasted a year because of the money I had to spend to replace it.

The beds are relatively expensive, but when I saw how much my dogs love them, I had to get them for all the kennels.

-Kristie


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got the Kuranda beds also, and love 'em....except I got the heavy Cordura nylon fabric and have holes dug through on one. Does anyone know where to get replacement covers (in vinyl this time!  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

redbranch said:


> I've got the Kuranda beds also, and love 'em....except I got the heavy Cordura nylon fabric and have holes dug through on one. Does anyone know where to get replacement covers (in vinyl this time!  )


From Kuranda!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

redbranch said:


> I've got the Kuranda beds also, and love 'em....except I got the heavy Cordura nylon fabric and have holes dug through on one. Does anyone know where to get replacement covers (in vinyl this time!  )


You can call Jim at Kuranda for replacements. 800-752-5308

Vicky


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I see that they have aluminum, metal, or poly. Do the dogs chew on the poly?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

achiro said:


> I see that they have aluminum, metal, or poly. Do the dogs chew on the poly?


We have the poly. They do try to chew on them, but the only thing that really happens is some teeth marks. I haven't had a dog chew through them. I have had a couple that have come apart from use (broken pvc, probably dropped the bed after it was hung to dry) and maybe a couple where the screws came loose. 

They recommended the poly. I'm not sure if there's a benefit to the metal or not? It may be that the metal can only accept certain fabrics? Not sure...

-Kristie


----------

